# OT: Does anyone know if there is delay of returning from Cyprus?



## tech2002 (21 Dec 2010)

Off topic : I have friend coming back tomorrow, I am picking him up from Ottawa but I can't get info if the returning is delayed due to weather ?
Sorry if I posted in wrong forum, wasn't sure   :yellow:


----------



## dapaterson (21 Dec 2010)

Any info on delays would be pushed out via the chain of command to families / next of kin.  If you're in the military, ask up your chain of command for information.

Information on troop movements is considered classified.


----------



## tech2002 (21 Dec 2010)

Thank you


----------



## dapaterson (21 Dec 2010)

Different flight.


----------



## vonGarvin (21 Dec 2010)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> Different flight.


Ah, misread his request and removed that post.  Sorry.


----------

